# Wife tasted funny last night



## Carnivore (Jun 27, 2014)

when I went down on her. I thought it was kinda rubbery or chemically, something I haven't tasted before, and I wondered, "condom?" 

I had already had a few reasons to wonder if something might be going on, but at the same time, my "investigations" found nothing.

I'll give the pro/anti evidence

ANTI:
- Nothing strange on her phone, facebook, email. No unfamiliar numbers, no "stealth" apps, no txts from anyone I don't know, and she leaves the phone out and hasn't changed the password or anything
- Not much time when I wouldn't know where she is - her schedule is super busy and her story always seems to check out
- I don't think her workplace has any space where she could do it at work - I've seen where she works
- She seems grumpy and tired a lot, and I would think a person having an affair would be excited or have a "buzz" (am I wrong?)
- nothing strange in her bag (no condoms or anything)
- as far as I know, she never cheated on me. she did once have a brief EA but came clean, and that was many years ago. We have had many talks about how much we value loyalty and how we think the right thing to do if you want someone else is to leave the person you're with first.

PRO:
- She has seemed different and a little strange to me in sex lately. Detached from me, wants the sex to be different than she used to, like harder and faster and less intimate.
- She has been critical of me in bed, which I don't think I ever remember happening before
- She has picked major fights with me over pretty small things (although honestly, this is hardly the first time that's happened)
- There is a guy at her work who she has told me flirts with her sometimes (however, he lives very far from us and as I have said it doesn't look like there's a way they could do anything at work)

I think that's it. I know the tendency around here is to lean toward "yes, there's an affair." If it wasn't for the weird taste last night, I wouldn't be posting here. Could it be from something else? She does take medication.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

does she have any rubber toys? maybe you interrupted her during or right after some 'alone time'?

you might want to check around / under the bed for anything new.

if she was messing around, are you sure she's always at work? maybe she's taking some time off or a long lunch?

keep monitoring, consider a VAR in car?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Vibrator?
Infection?


----------



## Carnivore (Jun 27, 2014)

rubber toy occurred to me although I don't know of one. Her work wouldn't really allow her to take time off in the middle of the day from what I know, she couldn't get away with it. 

Could an infection cause that kind of taste? I would say it was extremely sour and bitter and either chemically or medicinal or rubbery.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Just coming off period?

Yeast infection.

Gonerreah?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Cheating with Gumby.


----------



## Carnivore (Jun 27, 2014)

lol, I'll watch for little globs of green clay on her clothes


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Undies with a different kind of fabric. 

Different laundry soap/conditioner. 

Something she ate.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I would hope she would shower before getting with you after being with someone else.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Thound said:


> I would hope she would shower before getting with you after being with someone else.


Unless she wanted to send a message.


----------



## Carnivore (Jun 27, 2014)

So the taste thing could have other explanations I guess. What about the differences in the way she acts during sex? Maybe we just have problems (we do) and I'm looking for a simple answer.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

Carnivore said:


> rubber toy occurred to me although I don't know of one.


perhaps something else around the house? end of her hairbrush?

do you use condoms? have a box in the house? maybe she used one on either a toy or other item


----------



## Carnivore (Jun 27, 2014)

Actually she has used a condom on objects before, that's true.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Could it be a lotion she's using? There's a gel/creme called Bikini Zone that can be used to after shaving to prevent bumps. It's chemically smelling but I haven't personally tasted it, lol.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Carnivore said:


> So the taste thing could have other explanations I guess. What about the differences in the way she acts during sex? Maybe we just have problems (we do) and I'm looking for a simple answer.


BRAINSTORM!!!!

How about asking her?

I mean, it's either that or spying and gathering information.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

Premature accusation.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Thound said:


> Cheating with Gumby.


:lol::lol::lol:

a ***** will taste different a lot. depends on what she ate, time of the month, it even changes from start to orgasm. 

If you really suspect something, get one of those Sperm test kits and test the panties she comes back home in (although that probably wont show if a potential cheater was wearing a condom)


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Carnivore said:


> Actually she has used a condom on objects before, that's true.


Spermicide ?

55


----------



## Sammy64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Our body chemicals change with the food we ingest. For example....if you give you husband a blow job and he ejaculates into your mouth...sometimes his sperm can be more bitter...or more salty...depending on what he has eaten that day. The same is true for a woman.
> 
> Perhaps if you *googled* it first....it would have saved you the excitement of coming to tam ...
> 
> just sayin


I love google...


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Talk to your wife first, then start googling reasons. seriously, maybe she is trying to spice up your sex life? I don't know, probably gender bias on my part, but this struck me as weird from a male perspective.


> wants the sex to be different than she used to, like harder and faster and less intimate.


Yeah, I enjoy vanilla sex, but I prefer the "let's go hard and fast right now," more so when I don't have to initiate. Sit down and have a talk. You've already checked out her contacts. It could be as simple as bedroom boredom.

Oh and don't feel bad, many people come to TAM who look like idiots and then their entire life blows up. Google can't save you from everything.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

most cheaters don't use condoms


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Better than tuna, I suppose.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hawx20 (Jan 10, 2013)

Carnivore said:


> ANTI:
> - Nothing strange on her phone, facebook, email. No unfamiliar numbers, no "stealth" apps, no txts from anyone I don't know, and she leaves the phone out and hasn't changed the password or anything
> - Not much time when I wouldn't know where she is - her schedule is super busy and her story always seems to check out
> - I don't think her workplace has any space where she could do it at work - I've seen where she works
> ...


I never found anything on my wifes phone. She left it out regularly too. I also thought I knew her schedule and thought she just didnt have the time. I never found evidence. She was tired and grumpy all the time. A few months before I busted her, I noticed a very small change in something she liked to do when having sex. It was very small, but for some reason it raised a flag with me.

Sex was not a priority for her and when we had it, it was passionless duty sex. She too would pick major fights over the smallest things. You need to understand some cheaters turn their guilt on to you. They do this to protect themselves and turn the blame on you.

She already had an EA so shes proven that she cant be trusted. If I were you, I would start digging a bit deeper. I made the mistake of thinking like you. It doesnt hurt to look into things...dont accuse until you have proof. Perhaps a VAR in her car wouldnt hurt.


----------



## changedbeliefs (Jun 13, 2014)

Best. Thread. Title. Ever.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Hicks said:


> most cheaters don't use condoms


Especially on inanimate objects.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

You said you have been married for years. How old is she? Maybe she is starting to go through perimenopause. A lot of things change when this happens, including moods and what we like and don't like with sex, and our husbands.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

hawx20 said:


> I never found anything on my wifes phone. She left it out regularly too. I also thought I knew her schedule and thought she just didnt have the time. I never found evidence. She was tired and grumpy all the time. A few months before I busted her, I noticed a very small change in something she liked to do when having sex. It was very small, but for some reason it raised a flag with me.
> 
> Sex was not a priority for her and when we had it, it was passionless duty sex. She too would pick major fights over the smallest things. You need to understand some cheaters turn their guilt on to you. They do this to protect themselves and turn the blame on you.
> 
> She already had an EA so shes proven that she cant be trusted. If I were you, I would start digging a bit deeper. I made the mistake of thinking like you. It doesnt hurt to look into things...dont accuse until you have proof. Perhaps a VAR in her car wouldnt hurt.


Looks like there's a possibility of a burner phone. There are what looks like some red flags here. While she may or may not be cheating, it definitely warrants further investigation. Ask Thorburn, he didn't suspect anything either until one night, he accidentally overheard what sounded like a phone vibrating. Time for a search. HurtinTN's WW actually had 3 burner phones, she kept buying them even after he broke the first 2.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Our body chemicals change with the food we ingest. ....


"Wife tasted funny last night." Perhaps she ate a clown?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Married but Happy said:


> "Wife tasted funny last night." Perhaps she ate a clown?


:rofl:

Almost 2 years after the infamous clown thread and people are still referencing it. 

Jeez I wish I had taken screenshots of that thread. I tried using the internet way back machine and it wasn't on there. It was July 2012 I think.


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

burner phone...or just 100% at work, in person, communication.

and most places have a conference room, office w/blinds, supply closet, car in the parking lot, nearby apartment, etc and any employee can sneak away for a 30 minute break, *especially* if their manager is "involved".

OP, can you tell us what kind of work she does and where? restaurant, office, factory etc?

but yeah, get a VAR, and phone undelete software asap in case the communication does spill over


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Our body chemicals change with the food we ingest. For example....if you give you husband a blow job and he ejaculates into your mouth...sometimes his sperm can be more bitter...or more salty...depending on what he has eaten that day. The same is true for a woman.
> 
> Perhaps if you googled it first....it would have saved you the excitement of coming to tam ...
> 
> just sayin


Oh! I think I may blush. :circle:


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

lordmayhem said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Almost 2 years after the infamous clown thread and people are still referencing it.
> 
> Jeez I wish I had taken screenshots of that thread. I tried using the internet way back machine and it wasn't on there. It was July 2012 I think.


Do you know the name or title?


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I've got it. The Michelin man. He smells like a old inner tube.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Maybe she was chewing on condoms, and that flavored her:

chewing on a condom - YouTube


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

My wife tasted funny once.

I couldn't stop laughing.

It was very embarrassing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Our body chemicals change with the food we ingest. For example....if you give you husband a blow job and he ejaculates into your mouth...sometimes his sperm can be more bitter...or more salty...depending on what he has eaten that day. The same is true for a woman.
> 
> Perhaps if you googled it first....it would have saved you the excitement of coming to tam ...
> 
> just sayin


I date a woman who is half Syrian. The first time I went down on her I asked her if she was going to taste like shwarma. 

She just said "shut up!", grabbed the back of my head and....

Oops....sorry....not the place to tell that tale.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

phillybeffandswiss said:


> Do you know the name or title?


Neither unfortunately. The troll was banned and the thread deleted. Anyway, it was very entertaining. I shoulda got a screenshot.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Did you have her turned around the right way?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> Did you have her turned around the right way?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:moon:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> Did you have her turned around the right way?


Banta goes into a bar and says, "Give me a Gin and Tonic."
The bartender reaches under the bar and places an apple on it.
Banta looks at the apple skeptically and the bartender says, "Go ahead. Take a bite."
Banta takes a bite and incredibly, it tastes like gin.
The bartender smiles and says, "Turn it around."
He does and it tastes like tonic. He finishes the apple. 
A few minutes pass and Banta says, "Give me a Vodka and Orange juice."
The bartender once again reaches behind the bar and places another apple on it. Banta eyes the suspicious fruit and the bartender says, "Go ahead. Take a bite."
He bites into it and he can't believe it. It tastes like vodka.
The bartender smiles and says, "Turn it around."
Banta turns the apple and it tastes like orange juice, so he finishes the apple. 
Just then, a beautiful woman walks past the two men and Banta says to the bartender, "You know, I could sure go for some poon about now."
The bartender nods, reaches below the bar and produces yet another apple.
Banta says, "No way man."
The bartender says, "Go ahead. Take a bite."
He takes a bite and angrily spits out the apple. "Yuck!! That tastes like ****!!!"
The bartender smiles and says, "Turn it around."


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

JustHer said:


> You said you have been married for years. How old is she? Maybe she is starting to go through perimenopause. A lot of things change when this happens, including moods and what we like and don't like with sex, and our husbands.


Ha! Careful, I have been chastised for even suggesting this in the past.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

doubletrouble said:


> Did you have her turned around the right way?


I'm in an airport and literally laughed out loud at this. People are staring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

